# Lemond Zurich geometry...



## nardis (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm purchasing a new bike and, in the addition to getting a fitting, would like to compare a particular bike model's geometry to that of my current bike. I own a 1998 Lemond Zurich. Unfortunately, I can't find the geometry for the 1998 anywhere. Does the 1998 Zurich have the same geometry as any of the current Lemond models? Or, is the geometry available anywhere else?

Thanks!!


----------



## Endless Goods (May 25, 2004)

nardis said:


> I'm purchasing a new bike and, in the addition to getting a fitting, would like to compare a particular bike model's geometry to that of my current bike. I own a 1998 Lemond Zurich. Unfortunately, I can't find the geometry for the 1998 anywhere. Does the 1998 Zurich have the same geometry as any of the current Lemond models? Or, is the geometry available anywhere else?
> 
> Thanks!!


The Zurich geometry is referred to as their "classic" geometry now. Same as the Maillot Jaune featured here:

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2004_bikes/maillot_jaune_classic.shtml#

(click on "geomtery")

Biggest difference you'll find between the Zurich and most other bikes is the relaxed seat tube angle the Zurich uses.


----------



## lecheque (Sep 9, 2004)

*Zurich geometry*

I also ride a 98 zurich and am about to get a 95 zurich.
I have been told that the new geometry is more compact and having rode a 04, and it feels like the top tube is shorter. 
I also wanted info to compare geometry, but have finally decided to just get fitted properly on the new model and not worry about it. 
If you find old geometry, let me know.
mike


----------



## Endless Goods (May 25, 2004)

"Old" geometry for your 98 Zurich is here:

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2004_bikes/geometry/classics.html 

"New" geometry for 2004+ Zurich is here:

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2004_bikes/zurich.shtml#

According to the LeMond website, both old and new geomtries have the same top tube lengths (look at effective length for 2004 models) for each respective size.






lecheque said:


> I also ride a 98 zurich and am about to get a 95 zurich.
> I have been told that the new geometry is more compact and having rode a 04, and it feels like the top tube is shorter.
> I also wanted info to compare geometry, but have finally decided to just get fitted properly on the new model and not worry about it.
> If you find old geometry, let me know.
> mike


----------



## Castle (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello,

The lemond geometry page isn't loading, does anyone know the angles on a 2001 Zurich?

Thanks.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

For the pre-spline LeMonds with the level top tube, the effective length is the same as the actual length. Sloping top tube models have "actual" and "effective" lengths, the actual always being shorter than effective. Effective top tube length is the "apples to apples" comparison with all the different designs/sizing out there now. I always fit by effective top tube (for myself and my customers) as long as you have adequate standover.


----------

